# Izzo Alex Duetto MK IV (aka New Izzo Alex Duetto III)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are there any Izzo Alex Duetto MK IV owners here on the forums?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Meeeeeeeeee!

Edit: had it about 4-5 months I guess now


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How are you getting on with it?

What PID range do you have for brew boiler and steam boiler?

What are the best features and what would you change?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Will be interested to know how you are finding the machine. Is it worth the extra cash over the dual boiler rocket r58?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I love it. Brew at 93 most of the time and steam at 125, very easy to adjust though.

The only thing I would change is to try and get a bit more clearance between the group and the drip tray - bigger cups don't fit so well. All in all its incredible how much they have managed to fit into a pretty compact machine (a look inside will show you).

I would also be keen to try joystick steam and hot water wands but that's more just preference.

When I bought it Rocket were having some issues with the r58 (shipping etc) so I didn't feel I could consider it, but it looks like a great machine.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

It never even entered my head that you can change the steam temp. What is the standard steam temp that is used?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think standard is maybe 122 ish - can't remember now! The good thing about it over something like an Expobar is that the steam is PID controlled too so that the element switches on as soon as you start steaming (as there is no thermostat so no dead band) and also means you can adjust steam temp/pressure without removing the case.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Whats dead band? So does that mean it only heats as you use it

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sticky (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm another Mk4 user, very pleased so far.

I looked at the Rocket, as it was my first choice, however when you see them together you can see that the Izzo is finished to a higher standard, there are some subtle details such as the new case at the top looks better to my eye.

I seem to remember the quality of the pump was better with the Izzo too and I may be wrong but I think that the steam and hot water wands aren't chromed at the ball end which I was told ensures longer life, I liked that attention to detail.

I am blissfully happy with it and glad I didn't go for a larger commercial machine now.

My only comment would be to remove the no burn tube from the steam arm, I went from being hit and miss to nailing Latte art.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

How do you remove the tube? Is it replaceable afterwards? My latte art is ok but I'd like to try a 4 hole tip to see what it's like compared to the stock one.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

From what I remember when I had a Duetto. Get an adjustable spanner and undo the nut that holds the steam arm on to the machine. Now that the arm is off the machine undo the steam tip and I believe the tube will pull out. Reverse the operation to put the tube back in.



lookseehear said:


> How do you remove the tube? Is it replaceable afterwards? My latte art is ok but I'd like to try a 4 hole tip to see what it's like compared to the stock one.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

dwalsh1 said:


> From what I remember when I had a Duetto. Get an adjustable spanner and undo the nut that holds the steam arm on to the machine. Now that the arm is off the machine undo the steam tip and I believe the tube will pull out. Reverse the operation to put the tube back in.


Cheers, I've just taken it out. Will be interesting to see what difference it makes. Also, even if it doesn't make a difference it was pretty grubby so could do with a bit of a soak.


----------



## Sticky (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes just unscrew the tip and pull the pipe out.

It's worth ordering a silicone anti scorch tube, I got mine from here 99p +VAT

http://www.nextdaycoffee.co.uk/equipment/barista-tools/barista-accessories/anti-scorch-steam-wand-sleeve-248


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

I took the tube out of mine and didn't really get on with it, so put it back in and just do a longer slow purge to clear the water and getting great results. We all have our own methods eh.


----------

